
Back to the Future of Databases - joeyespo
http://yinwang0.wordpress.com/2013/04/05/database/
======
macmac
Rich Hickey fixed the problem with Datomic.

------
blacksqr
MUMPS. (<http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/MUMPS>)

